# cyp parvi var pubescens from remsen bog



## cnycharles (Jun 8, 2008)

wanted to post these pictures of standard yellow ladyslippers from remsen bog near utica, ny. I had thought earlier that there would be few flowers this year, but when I returned I saw if I remember right over 20 plants! This is much higher than the four which I saw a few years ago. They grow in a completely different area than the showy ladyslipper, bog candles, loesel's twayblades, grass pinks and the one pink ladyslipper mostly white that shows up once in a while; there are some tiny rose pogonias that do grow near the yellows



























------------------------------------------------------------
the lower sepals really stand straight out from the flowers more than some populations i've seen. this spot is a bit more up north and up in elevation than other ny spots and the flowers are usually a bit more compact. some of that has to do also with how calcareous the spot a particular clump is growing from and the available light


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2008)

Excellent photos Charles... Thanks...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 10, 2008)

Always a pleasure seeing your shots Charles. It is interesting to see pubescens growing in a bog - is the ground truly wet where these plants grow, or are they perched up on a hummock? I've only seen them growing in well drained sites.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 10, 2008)

my eyebrows raised when I read somewhere that often yellow ladyslippers grew in fairly dry places because I've usually only seen them in quite moist spots. these plants were in a constantly damp spot through moss, but not up on a moss hummock. there was one pink ladyslipper growing close by, but it is up through moss up over hemlock roots, so isn't wet like the yellow and showy ladyslippers. showy ladyslippers nearby almost always are growing right out of the black muck only slightly covered by any vegetation if any at all


----------

